# Dog fines Utah



## downhilldan (Mar 10, 2007)

does anyone know what the fine is for getting caught with your dog in little or big cottonwood canyon in Utah?


----------



## mw1000 (Mar 13, 2007)

*dogs in canyon*

I know that they will tow your car and take the dog to animal control or whatever it's called there. At least that's what they told me they would do. They had my name on a dry erase board when i was in lift line at like 8:30 am on a 2 foot day  I had to take the car to the bottom of the canyon and jump a bus back up. It took about 2.5 hours. Not worth it. Mike


----------

